# Sweet 40gal breeder Stacker stand @ Lowes Bellingham



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry if it's a repost, I'm going to grab one of these for my new project. Looks like it was made for the tanks.






Shop edsal 72-in H x 36-in W x 18-in D 5-Tier Steel Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I just bought this rack! Ordered online Sunday, arrived via UPS Wednesday. Put together Thursday and spent the past couple days indulging my MTS by setting up two 10 gallon and two five gallon tanks on two shelves, with room for buckets and gear above and below. Could squeeze more on the shelves but bf started twitching and I didn't want to push my luck 

$109, INCLUDING SHIPPING (I don't know why some of their units qualify for free shipping and some don't, but this one does!)

My only regret is that I had to build it as one tall unit. If I had the room I would have built it in a side by side configuration to add my 29 gallon (and maybe a 40 gallon... or maybe two 40 gallons and leave the 29 on it's current stand..... don't tell my bf that lol)

edsal 72-in H x 36-in W x 18-in D 5-Tier Steel Freestanding Shelving Unit | Lowe's Canada


----------

